# hand tools



## Shadow (Jul 11, 2014)

a bit of fun , check out the hand tools


http://youtu.be/Pl9dXepOaA0


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Shadow said:


> a bit of fun , check out the hand tools
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/Pl9dXepOaA0


I want that bench!!:yes:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Yes! I want that bench too :w00t:


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

you guys can have the bench I'll get the tools


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Drool away boys.

http://www.tommytuckertrestles.com.au/index.html


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Shadow said:


> a bit of fun , check out the hand tools
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/Pl9dXepOaA0


Ok Shadow, show us the real tools.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

Those are real tools Gaz


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I know they are Keke, I have used them for over 30 years. But I would love to see Shadows Auto tools.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

gazman said:


> I know they are Keke, I have used them for over 30 years. But I would love to see Shadows Auto tools.


I like your benches Gaz! I need a close up of those brackets ..So I can have a welder friend cut me up some!


----------



## Shadow (Jul 11, 2014)

due to popular demand 

auto tools


http://youtu.be/XSOrbkf8t7A


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

moore said:


> I like your benches Gaz! I need a close up of those brackets ..So I can have a welder friend cut me up some!


Which ones Moore? My home made ones? If so I will get on to it when I get home, working at the mother inlaws this weekend.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I have these plank legs moore.

http://easyaccess.co.nz/shop/Trestles+and+Planks/Plank+Legs.html


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Moore, here is a picture of the legs. The legs are made from 1inch square tube, 1/8 wall.


----------

